# Idiots, I hope they find them



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Police seek info after cows found with bow-and-arrow injuries in Southern Utah


KANE COUNTY — Police are asking for information after cattle were found injured in an apparent bow-and-arrow attack in Kane County. In an advisory posted to social media, Kane County Sheriff’s Office said they received a call from a rancher who had cows with abnormal round marks on them. Two of...




www.stgeorgeutah.com


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

That's messed up. I hope they catch em too.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

My money's on teenagers.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I used to see archers all the way back to HS out in the hills using blunts to "practice" for the bow hunt. It really irked me, as a 60lb draw fired arrow with a blunt is still going to break some ribs on a doe or whatever they were shooting at. They thought it was hilarious.

-DallanC


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Lone_Hunter said:


> My money's on teenagers.


either that or someone from here following forum advice. sounds like it worked and they were able to sneak up on a whole herd of cows.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Slow elk taste better than normal elk.

-DallanC


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Its dip sticks like this that are going to ruin it for everyone.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

My money is on aliens, the extraterrestrial type, not illegals.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

We would have one or two shot every year with arrows when I was pushing cattle on the range. One arrow was still in a cow, (blunt tip) and we roped it and pulled the arrow out. The hunter had a real fancy cresting and when we gave it to the Sheriff and F&G they arrested the "hunter" and he had to pack the cow out of the woods in leu of Dad pressing charges. Only took him three days to pack it out and burry the carcass. 

We gave the sheriff a horse to ride in and out with while he was tending to the butchering and burring.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sad.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

APD said:


> either that or someone from here following forum advice. sounds like it worked and they were able to sneak up on a whole herd of cows.


Never said to shoot em! 🐮


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

OriginalOscar said:


> Never said to shoot em! 🐮


That's a good point. I've been practicing driving my truck through herds of cattle and sheep lately. It was my first time up on the skyline in the 20 years I've been here. 

That was some impressive debris flow out of the burn scar near highway 6. Would not have wanted to be caught in that. Still wouldn't want to take a trailer that way either.


----------

